# Rent a Tesla $25 / Hour



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Id strongly advise upping the rates. Any teen can get behind the wheel at that price and they might even be as reckless as me!

No way that thing would last 2 hours under my foot.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

david85 said:


> Id strongly advise upping the rates. Any teen can get behind the wheel at that price and they might even be as reckless as me!
> 
> No way that thing would last 2 hours under my foot.


I was pleasantly surprised myself it was not higher than $25 / Hour... I would have expected more.

Although I guess from a daily car rental perspective that would be $600 per day ... but sense they rent by the hour ... that would be a nice way to take one for a spin for an hour or so ... an easy way to 'inform' co-workers , friends, etc ... especially those with mistaken views of slow BEVs.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What does renting out your car do to your insurance?  At $25 an hour I'd rent a Tesla at least once a week


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It's nowhere near $600 per day. The 2 hr minimum rental is enough to drain or mostly drain the batteries, so then it sits for how long to charge? You'd be lucky to get in 3 rentals a day, 2 is more likely, so $100/day. At that rate the roadster would pay for itself in 3.5 years and could have 500K miles on it.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ziggythewiz said:


> It's nowhere near $600 per day. The 2 hr minimum rental is enough to drain or mostly drain the batteries, so then it sits for how long to charge? You'd be lucky to get in 3 rentals a day, 2 is more likely, so $100/day. At that rate the roadster would pay for itself in 3.5 years and could have 500K miles on it.


Honestly, I think this is little more than a gimmick. Ideas like this don't generally much money.

But they got our attention, didn't they?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

They'll certainly have to change their business model to survive. $4-$25/hour just doesn't cut it, especially for an electric where you don't want to be paying rent while it's charging.

My bro-in-law used to have an exotic rental car company and their typical rate was $100-$200. I would imagine insurance would be difficult to manage as well. You have renters who have never driven a similar vehicle and they do stupid things. For example, one lady rented a prowler and didn't understand it could switch between manual and automatic. She had it in manual and tried to do freeway speeds in 1st gear.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

david85 said:


> Honestly, I think this is little more than a gimmick. Ideas like this don't generally much money.
> 
> But they got our attention, didn't they?


yeah ... the sale item to get you in the door.

Now if they were near to me ... gimmick or not ... I'd be on the Tesla list at least once for $50.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

perhaps there is a 'you break it, you buy it' clause?

... I can only hope that red roadster is James Morrison's feeble effort to raise money to pay for his legal defense for not delivering pre-paid product.....


----------

